# Antique Restoration



## Standingtall Woodworks (Apr 1, 2016)

From time to time I restore local Caribbean antiques for people or for myself depending on wether or not I want to keep the piece for our personal collection resale it.

This was a head board for and old bed that someone asked me to fix for there collection. A lot of hours went into this piece but the out come was quite nice I thought.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2016)

I agree Eric - The outcome was freakin fantastic. I love the color of that mahogany.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2016)

Great results! Did you spin the spindles on the lathe to sand them?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2016)

Way beautiful wood!!! Really terrific restoration. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 5, 2016)

what did you use for a finish Eric?


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 19, 2016)

Eric, you fid good. I've been restori g and conserving antiques for 35 years and that looks like a nice job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barefoot (Jun 20, 2022)

I've done any number of restorations on various items (in addition to my guitar restorations), most recently a very old mission oak chair with rungs and legs that were, basically, floppy; one was broken and totally missing a critical piece. It WAS a lot of work and one rung broke and I had to find matching wood and produce another rung that would hold. I learned a lot in the process. You did an AWESOME restoration, Eric!
Congratulations!


----------

